

Watch Darpa’s Robotic Dog Follow Its Master (Video) - raghus
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/09/alphadog/

======
genwin
Hopefully Wikileaks will survive so I might know the wedding parties and
whatnot that this thing wiped out "accidently" in the "war on terror".
Otherwise, cool technology.

------
navpatel
Always fascinating to watch these robots, but I really wish they'd show them
going over terrain that a wheeled robot couldn't. Isn't that the point?

~~~
mturmon
I have to disagree with you here. Look again at the rocky steps the robot
walks down (0:19 and 0:50), and the slope of the hill it's climbing. It's hard
to make a wheeled robot that can climb (400 lb. payload -- 1200 lb. unloaded)
a hill of that slope in loose/rocky dirt.

------
farinasa
I know many find it creepy as hell, but I love this thing. Wouldn't be fun
seeing it as an enemy though.

------
raghus
Imagine being the prey of this robotic dog rather than its master...

------
hoffmanc
rat things... great...

